# Toxic and the valley of the lost Sigs



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

These are all sigs some really old some fairly recent but all are sigs that I have never even saved outside the PSD file. Some are not complete some I just didn't like, but I figured I would post them anyway for shits and giggles.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

All extremely well done work bro i love em ..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Absolutely love the Guida, Hector, Condit, Reem and Thiago ones.

In fact, that Guida is one of the best MMA sigs I've seen in a while.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Your work is incredible man. I mean the stuff you don't like or don't show off is levels above my stuff lol.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The Guida render is sweet.

Good job on all of them.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Outstanding, well done !


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The Aoki and Huerta sigs are just epic... That Wandy one is pretty damn sick too..

bad ass work Toxic..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Really love the Huerta and Lombard pieces!

Impressive collection of sigs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Are these up for grabs?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The Reem and Faber ones have been claimed but other than that dig in.


----------

